# Arcadia T5 starter



## beeky (7 Sep 2007)

I've got myself an Arcadia twin (2 x 54W) T5 starter unit off ebay, but there's no instructions (unsurprising). Do I have to put both tubes in for it to work or will it work with just one tube? Also, it's 54W - does this mean I have to use 54W tubes or can I use lower wattage tubes with it? Can I mix tubes. i.e. one 2' tube and one 3' tube or do they have to be the same?


----------



## rfriday9 (7 Sep 2007)

Yes you have to put both tubes in to work, and yes you should have the right sized tubes. The advantage of the 54Watt unit you have mean you can have the longest tubes. Iâ€™m assuming you have bought the compact unit. 

These lights get very hot so try to get some air around them if you can. I cut a vent into the back of my hood to help let the heat escape.


----------

